# had to replace my sxs



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

went to cabelas last week to find the right recoil pad for the uplander after the first one didnt fit ended up with a slip on pad then went to mcdonalds for lunch only to find the soft top of my friends jeep slashed and my shotgun missing morons didnt take the recoil pad though

i then bought a used charles daly maxi mag from the local pawn shop well that was a mistake as the da*n thing did what the last semi auto 12 i had blew up 2 shells in my face only this one did both shells right off the bat on shot 1 and 2 so i took it back to the pawn shop which charged me a $55 restocking fee for returning the defective pos needless to say i wont go back there and i filed a bbb complaint and left a buyer beware on all the swap and shops on facebook for my area

i then went to my local gun shop and found a mossberg 835 for $270 after tax brought it hom and refinished the stock due to it being scaped up but it turned out nice at least i think it did









the fubared shells from the charles daly


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, you have had zero luck lately ! Sucks to hear you lost your shotty.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow--I own 3 Daly semi's--Had the MaxiMag since they came out in the latter part of the 90's...they've never given me any problems & I use them constantly...

Did u say that the last shotty u owned *AND* the MaxiMag blew shells up in your face?? Hmmm....


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

the last semi auto and the maxi mag did thats why i got a pump that shoots the 3-1/2 shells now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be checking the manufacturers (of the shells) website for a recall. I also would not be shooting any more of those shells in your gun. Something ain't right, measure one length wise and let me know what it is.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

they fire fine out of the 835 and a friends benelli the daly was the only thing that fubared them


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The shells look like they were fired from too short of a chamber... Did u check the barrel stamp on the Daly?? Somebody could've switched the barrel from a FieldMag (3" chamber) before they sold it to the pawn shop... They are interchangeable-- MaxiMag's receiver ejection port is machined out longer to eject the 3.5's...


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

those were 2-3/4 AA hulls key word on were


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

christopher said:


> those were 2-3/4 AA hulls key word on were


Reloads or factory??

I couldn't shoot factory AA's out of the Maxi... Said right in the owners manual that the Maxi wouldn't eject low-power (trap) loads...High brass loads only in 2-3/4"


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

factory loads i didnt get a owners manual or a choke wrench


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That really stinks that somebody slashed open your friend's jeep and stole your gun. Glad to see you got a mossberg to replace it. Hopefully you can put that mossberg to good use and get a few coyotes with it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got one the first morning i left the house with i got called down to grandpa and grandmas they had one sneaking around the hen house


----------

